# MMOG's



## Earos (Jun 8, 2005)

I have been playing MMOG's since UO (pre-trammel)... I have played pretty much ever major release (except eq1) and I am playing EQ2 now... Enough of my resume... Has anyone else been following the development of "Twilight Wars: After the Fall"? If you havent yet... it is a must...

Sci-Fi persistant FPS with a RPG like twist... Sort of like adding a kick arse skin and tons of content to planetside... Typically I am all about the fantasy RPG's, but this one really got my attention... Do a search for it... tell me what you think...

BTW I use the handle "Chaice" on gaming forums... so dont be shy if your forum trolling...


----------

